# Long term heavy bleeding.



## ineedadvice

Hi,
I am feeling really isolated and cannot find anyone who is in the same situation as me. Please help.
I am 17 weeks pregnant and i had on and off very light spotting for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. I went to the doctors and got an ultrasound done which showed that evrything was fin and the doctor said this can be normal.

Then at 13 weeks i was on the toilet straining and i had a big gush of blood, i went straight to the emergency room only to find out that again the baby was fine. After this every bowel movement i had i did get a small trickle of blood but that was it.

When i reached 15 weeks one day i just started to bleed bright red very light for the first day but then following that it was moderate to heavy. I get HUGE clots and sometimes soak up to 4 pads in the night and the same amount during the day. 
I have been to the hospital, seen a midwife, a doctor and an obstetrician privately. All of them say the same thing.. BEDREST. 

I have had 6 ultrasounds so far the placenta is fine, the cervix is closed the baby is the right size but i cannot understand why no doctor can tell me WHY i am bleeding and bleeding so heavy! Im constantly worried and all i can do is lay in bed and bleed..

Has anyone else had this? did it stop? and was the baby born full term and at a healthy weight? I am so worried but trying to relax at least the baby if fine for now but i really want some answers.


----------



## waitandsee

No idea hun but have they told you where your placenta is positioned? If its anterior or close to cervix I heard that you can have such bleeding..
good luck!!


----------



## danielle1987

I had severe bleeding from 19 weeks pregnant, I did have a bleed at 7 weeks and 8 weeks but that was a haematoma, which had disappeared by the 12 week scan. They could not find a source of my bleeding wither, but thought it was coming from the back of my placenta. I had huge bright red gushes every 2 days and in between that was having red spotting. Each time my little man was perfectly fine, I was kept in hospital each time it happened so basically spent all my time there. Unfortunately I went into labour at 25+5 and had my lo who weighed 2lb 1oz, we spend 102 days in nicu with him but he home now and a healthy little boy, They did say there was a possibility of me going early because each bleed would irritate the womb. Im sorry I couldnt give u an answer but just wanted to let u know ur not alone. xx


----------



## ineedadvice

I went into labour at 22+6 and had a perfectly formed little boy who then passed away an hour later. Looks like whatever happen to you happened to me too.


----------



## GuardianAngel

ineedadvice said:


> I went into labour at 22+6 and had a perfectly formed little boy who then passed away an hour later. Looks like whatever happen to you happened to me too.

So sorry for your loss...:hugs:


----------



## cut3ypie

I'm bleeding bab,15weeks gone now an av been bleeding since last Wednesday last week.I woke last Wednesday at 2am to find I'd ad a big gush of blood,enough to go thro a superflow pad(sorry tmi )so called ambulance and got to hospital.they kept me in till tee time that eve an sed go home bedrest,I was still lossing.but baby was fine on scan and cervix shut on internal.ever since I've been bleeding not a continuous flow but heavy spotting.its been decreasing everyday tho.it also turned to a jelly/mucus/stringy(sorry tmi again)stuff but been told not my plug.so today ive ad no loss as yet but still resting :) your not alone hun,it hard to not let panic wash ova you when you do see blood I should know ova this past week.plz contact me if you do get scared or just need a chat as till 5mins ago I thought I was the only one going thro this but I'm not.I don't av any outside support and feel a bit isolated being stuck in bed while partner and kidz are in living room.good luck and best wishes hunni x x x Huggins x x x:kiss:


----------



## ineedadvice

Hi there, thanks for you reply but if you read down the thread youll see that i lost my baby at 22+6. He only lived an hour. Please take your bedrest seriously if the bleeding is ongoing no one should ever have to experience this sort of loss. -melissa


----------



## creatingpeace

ineedadvice said:


> Hi there, thanks for you reply but if you read down the thread youll see that i lost my baby at 22+6. He only lived an hour. Please take your bedrest seriously if the bleeding is ongoing no one should ever have to experience this sort of loss. -melissa

Sorry about your loss, love and hugs!



cut3ypie said:


> I'm bleeding bab,15weeks gone now an av been bleeding since last Wednesday last week.I woke last Wednesday at 2am to find I'd ad a big gush of blood,enough to go thro a superflow pad(sorry tmi )so called ambulance and got to hospital.they kept me in till tee time that eve an sed go home bedrest,I was still lossing.but baby was fine on scan and cervix shut on internal.ever since I've been bleeding not a continuous flow but heavy spotting.its been decreasing everyday tho.it also turned to a jelly/mucus/stringy(sorry tmi again)stuff but been told not my plug.so today ive ad no loss as yet but still resting :) your not alone hun,it hard to not let panic wash ova you when you do see blood I should know ova this past week.plz contact me if you do get scared or just need a chat as till 5mins ago I thought I was the only one going thro this but I'm not.I don't av any outside support and feel a bit isolated being stuck in bed while partner and kidz are in living room.good luck and best wishes hunni x x x Huggins x x x:kiss:


I bled immensely all throughout my pregnancy and s on bedrest for 4 months, all turned out ok in the end. Good luck to you


----------



## mtyne45

I was wondering how your situation turned out? I hope well! Praying for you. I'm currently at 20 weeks with twins, and mine situation is similar:

- Mar 15: started not feeling well (cold)
- Mar 18: Terrible fever throughout day/night, woke up so sweaty my pajamas were soaked through
- Mar 19, morning: Standard 16 week appointment, two heartbeats
- Mar 19, afternoon: Felt like my water broke, trip to ER, ultrasound ok, two heartbeats. blood pressure normal
- Mar 20-21: light brownish discharge
- Mar 22-25: light pinkish discharge
- Mar 26: light bleeding (reddish discharge) starts, especially late in afternoon/overnight
- Mar 29: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) starts, especially late in afternoon/overnight
- Apr 4: request doctor's appointment. ask how much bleeding is normal. answer is every pregnancy different. slightly elevated blood pressure for me (140/100 ... I'm typically 110/70). ultrasound ok, two heartbeats, placentas look ok
- Apr 5: blood pressure normal
- Apr 5, evening: start bed rest
- Apr 6-8: heavy bleeding (very reddish discharge) starts, throughout day, heavier at night 
- Apr 9-10: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) throughout day, heavier at night... better than days prior
- Apr 11: yellowish dischage only
- Apr 12-13: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) throughout, heavier at night
- Apr 14, morning: yellowish discharge, dozens of blood clots, lots of mucus
- Apr 14, afternoon: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) restarts

Would appreciate any advice anyone has. Week 20 ultrasound (a week late, I know) is Thursday. Doc put me on bed rest until then, will re-assess at that time.


----------



## mtyne45

oh, i'm sorry, only your first post showed. so sorry for your loss. can only imagine.


----------



## creatingpeace

mtyne45 said:


> I was wondering how your situation turned out? I hope well! Praying for you. I'm currently at 20 weeks with twins, and mine situation is similar:
> 
> - Mar 15: started not feeling well (cold)
> - Mar 18: Terrible fever throughout day/night, woke up so sweaty my pajamas were soaked through
> - Mar 19, morning: Standard 16 week appointment, two heartbeats
> - Mar 19, afternoon: Felt like my water broke, trip to ER, ultrasound ok, two heartbeats. blood pressure normal
> - Mar 20-21: light brownish discharge
> - Mar 22-25: light pinkish discharge
> - Mar 26: light bleeding (reddish discharge) starts, especially late in afternoon/overnight
> - Mar 29: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) starts, especially late in afternoon/overnight
> - Apr 4: request doctor's appointment. ask how much bleeding is normal. answer is every pregnancy different. slightly elevated blood pressure for me (140/100 ... I'm typically 110/70). ultrasound ok, two heartbeats, placentas look ok
> - Apr 5: blood pressure normal
> - Apr 5, evening: start bed rest
> - Apr 6-8: heavy bleeding (very reddish discharge) starts, throughout day, heavier at night
> - Apr 9-10: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) throughout day, heavier at night... better than days prior
> - Apr 11: yellowish dischage only
> - Apr 12-13: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) throughout, heavier at night
> - Apr 14, morning: yellowish discharge, dozens of blood clots, lots of mucus
> - Apr 14, afternoon: moderate bleeding (reddish discharge) restarts
> 
> Would appreciate any advice anyone has. Week 20 ultrasound (a week late, I know) is Thursday. Doc put me on bed rest until then, will re-assess at that time.

Hi there
I was on bedrest for 4 months due to placenta problems and heavy bleeding. My baby is healthy and happy, born via a failed induction and emcs. My advice is to take bedrest VERY SERIOUSLY, trust your own instincts, do NO lifting. Be kind to yourself, take special care of yourself, engage your support systems. Do not worry about cleaning, laundry, cooking...do the minimum. Try to think positively and READ about other things then pregnancy. I am sorry you are experiencing this and I KNOW how scary it is. Just remember every case is different and blood does not always mean the worst. I bled VERY HEAVILY, bright red, huge clots...almost consistently, I had maybe 2 weeks at the end of my pregnancy of no blood. Oh and lastly I gained a lot of weight during my bedrest which now I regret, at the time I didn't care.. I DO now...maybe something to keep in mind.


----------



## ClairHawkins

I am so sorry :hugs: x x x


----------



## mtyne45

thanks so much, creatingpeace, that helps. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## ourbean

ineedadvice, my deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## mtyne45

A quick update on how situation turned out. After a day of virtually no bleeding, but passing a huge number of clots, followed by a restart of bleeding, I went to the ER. Two heartbeats showed up on the ultrasound, so I thought everything was fine. 

Then the shoe dropped -- I had premature preterm rupture of membranes (pPROM). Both amniotic sacs had ruptured, probably due to a vaginal infection that had moved up into the uterus. The hospital immediately admitted me and put me on strict bed rest with a strong antibiotics protocol, and our girls held on valiantly for as long as they could. But eventually it was too much, and we lost them at 22 weeks.

We prepared for the delivery with a considerable amount of pastoral care, and the delivery will remain one of the best days of my life -- merciful, full of love and grace. My husband and I were so happy to meet our girls; they were perfect in every way, even had beautiful long blond eyelashes. The hospital pastor came to the delivery room to bless them, and then we spent some precious time together as a family.

We're working through a lot of sadness; some days are good, some days are just overwhelmingly sad. What I do know, medically wise, if that if I am ever pregnant again, I am going to insist on routine screening for infections. My doctors screened for gestational diabetes and pre-eclampsia at every appointment, but not infection. Would have been straightforward to do every time I provided a urine/blood sample instead of waiting to screen until the first time I went to the ER (March 19 ... the second time I went to the ER, April 14, is the day I was admitted). I'm convinced catching my infection(s) and starting an antibiotic protocol earlier would have made a huge difference.


----------



## creatingpeace

mtyne45 said:


> A quick update on how situation turned out. After a day of virtually no bleeding, but passing a huge number of clots, followed by a restart of bleeding, I went to the ER. Two heartbeats showed up on the ultrasound, so I thought everything was fine.
> 
> Then the shoe dropped -- I had premature preterm rupture of membranes (pPROM). Both amniotic sacs had ruptured, probably due to a vaginal infection that had moved up into the uterus. The hospital immediately admitted me and put me on strict bed rest with a strong antibiotics protocol, and our girls held on valiantly for as long as they could. But eventually it was too much, and we lost them at 22 weeks.
> 
> We prepared for the delivery with a considerable amount of pastoral care, and the delivery will remain one of the best days of my life -- merciful, full of love and grace. My husband and I were so happy to meet our girls; they were perfect in every way, even had beautiful long blond eyelashes. The hospital pastor came to the delivery room to bless them, and then we spent some precious time together as a family.
> 
> We're working through a lot of sadness; some days are good, some days are just overwhelmingly sad. What I do know, medically wise, if that if I am ever pregnant again, I am going to insist on routine screening for infections. My doctors screened for gestational diabetes and pre-eclampsia at every appointment, but not infection. Would have been straightforward to do every time I provided a urine/blood sample instead of waiting to screen until the first time I went to the ER (March 19 ... the second time I went to the ER, April 14, is the day I was admitted). I'm convinced catching my infection(s) and starting an antibiotic protocol earlier would have made a huge difference.

Big hugs and LOVE to you! I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful girls. How completely heart breaking. Take good care of you. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

I bled heavy until I was about 34 weeks, my baby boy was born at almost 38 weeks 
and was 8 pounds 3 ounces. Completely healthy and happy baby!

It is very scary, I was always at the hospital and every time I thought they would tell me that I lost him.


----------



## Radiance

ineedadvice said:


> I went into labour at 22+6 and had a perfectly formed little boy who then passed away an hour later. Looks like whatever happen to you happened to me too.

I'm so sorry :( I can't imagine going through that.


----------



## danielle1987

i am so sorry for the losses you have had :( x


----------

